# WTT Shimano Baitrunner 8000d



## Guest (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm heading to obx in a few days so if anybody has a Used conventional heaver they would like to trade as I'm passing through for a new Shimano 8000d baitrunner. I bought it in December and used once. . one fish caught on it. Have box and paperwork. Its loaded with Daiwa J braid, 40 lb., 250 yards. I have about 210$ into it with the line. I can add a TFO 8'6 mag L, 3/4 - 4 oz. that is new too (130$) for the right rod. I dont need a tica, ocean master, or okuma. I have enough of those. I can add cash or other gear or reels for a sweet rod.


----------



## fishbites (Sep 11, 2006)

Are you only looking for a rod?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2017)

Kinda.... I just bought a new rod for temporary use because I had bought another heaver reel. I was just putting the reel out there to see if anybody had a beat up mojo or something similar and wanted to trade for something new. Or maybe hated conventional and went the spinner route. Just didn't want to drop 400 on a NEW rod if I can get one already smacked around.


----------



## fishbites (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok. I have a brand new Akios 656csm I was going to offer if you we're looking for another reel. It was a back up reel just never got used and have been trying to get it sold or traded for a 8000d. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2017)

fishbites said:


> Ok. I have a brand new Akios 656csm I was going to offer if you we're looking for another reel. It was a back up reel just never got used and have been trying to get it sold or traded for a 8000d. Good luck with your search.


Is that the magged version with levelwind?


----------



## fishbites (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes it is. I could email you pics if you like


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2017)

fishbites said:


> Yes it is. I could email you pics if you like


Ok do it. I'll pm info


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2017)

Please close. Fishbites has locked it up


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2017)

Got the reel Fishbites. Too pretty for me. Thanks


----------

